# Good ol' USA starts *charging* vistors to enter their country. The bastards.



## editor (Sep 8, 2010)

FFS.





> As of today, Brits travelling to the USA will have to cough up a $14 (£9) fee for a special type of visa before they can enter the country.
> 
> The visa, known as an ESTA (Electronic System for Travel Authorisation), is mandatory for travellers to the US but has been free since it was introduced in 2008. From today, however, you’ll need to pay up to visit old Uncle Sam.
> 
> ...


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 8, 2010)

time to get my us passport renewed


----------



## Kanda (Sep 8, 2010)

Don't loads of countries charge for visa's??


----------



## kained&able (Sep 8, 2010)

turkey certainly does.

dave


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 8, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Don't loads of countries charge for visa's??


 
People from about 100 countries are charged £68 to apply for a visa to visit the UK, which isn't refundable if the visa's not granted, and £61 for a transit visa - makes $14 sound like a bargain.


----------



## Corax (Sep 8, 2010)

Ohs noes.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 8, 2010)

It isn't so much the money, it's adding bureaucracy to the process and making people feel less welcome. Nine quid is nothing much compared to the rest of the costs but if you're adding up all of the hoops you have to go through, you might well think "if I have to do this application as well and I don't know much about it and might fuck it up, maybe I'll think about a nice trip to Spain instead".


----------



## 1927 (Sep 8, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It isn't so much the money, it's adding bureaucracy to the process and making people feel less welcome. Nine quid is nothing much compared to the rest of the costs but if you're adding up all of the hoops you have to go through, you might well think "if I have to do this application as well and I don't know much about it and might fuck it up, maybe I'll think about a nice trip to Spain instead".


 
Its simple tho. You stick in ya address and passport number and tell them you are not a terrorist or a drug smuggler and you get an Esta in about 45 seconds. Hardly a hoop to jump thru.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 8, 2010)

kained&able said:


> turkey certainly does.
> 
> dave


 
Yeah, the Brits get charged but the Irish don't.  Never did figure out why


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 8, 2010)

It's such a load of shit. And you _still_ have to fill out the visa waiver form anyway.

I notice that all this e-authorisation didn't stop underpants bomber getting on a plane eh?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 8, 2010)

America is still the number one most unwelcoming travel destination in my experience

no one  has  managed to annoy me more


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 8, 2010)

It's like having to pay an unmentioned airport departure tax, and it basically sounds like an e-version of those stupid green landing cards you fill in.


----------



## Corax (Sep 8, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It isn't so much the money, it's adding bureaucracy to the process and making people feel less welcome. Nine quid is nothing much compared to the rest of the costs but if you're adding up all of the hoops you have to go through, you might well think "if I have to do this application as well and I don't know much about it and might fuck it up, maybe I'll think about a nice trip to Spain instead".


 
Which is much better for the environment (probably).  Good ol' Uncle Sam, leading the way with green initiatives!


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2010)

Yossarian said:


> People from about 100 countries are charged £68 to apply for a visa to visit the UK, which isn't refundable if the visa's not granted, and £61 for a transit visa - makes $14 sound like a bargain.


How much are Americans charged, though?


----------



## Idaho (Sep 8, 2010)

Yossarian said:


> People from about 100 countries are charged £68 to apply for a visa to visit the UK, which isn't refundable if the visa's not granted, and £61 for a transit visa - makes $14 sound like a bargain.


 
Quite.

And many people have to put up a large refundable bond to enter.


----------



## 1%er (Sep 8, 2010)

editor said:


> How much are Americans charged, though?


Most of these types of things are reciprocal, the USA has started to charge and very soon the countries whose citizens are now being charged will charge Americans coming to their country, this will go on for a while then the visa will be changed by agreement and it will go back to being free at the point of entry, is my guess.

 If it was about revenue they would have made some new Tax I think


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 8, 2010)

editor said:


> How much are Americans charged, though?


 
LOL.  Last time I checked, about 17% of my total income in Federal taxes.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 8, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, the Brits get charged but the Irish don't.  Never did figure out why


 
We are special


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 8, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It isn't so much the money, it's adding bureaucracy to the process and making people feel less welcome. .


 
http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/en/howtoapply/

http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/en/howtoapply/visafees/

http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/en/howtoapply/vafs/

http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/en/howtoapply/vafs/vafsdocschecklist/

http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/en/howtoapply/biometricvisa/

http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/resources/en/docs/12160810/Photoguide


----------



## Flavour (Sep 9, 2010)

editor if you enter the US by land from Canada they charge you $6 and have done for years! i guess that will now be on top of the $9 for ESTA. fucking cunts


----------



## mauvais (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh. I was going to go to America tomorrow but I've only got £8.70. I could sell the dolphin for meat when I arrive I guess.


----------



## abe11825 (Sep 9, 2010)

aw fuck. guess i'm stayin in the States...


----------



## ymu (Sep 9, 2010)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> LOL.  Last time I checked, about 17% of my total income in Federal taxes.


To enter the UK? And people pay it?


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Sep 11, 2010)

From Johnny's link.. 


> Do I need a UK visa?
> No
> You will not normally need a visa to come to the United Kingdom for a short visit
> You told us:
> ...


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 11, 2010)

The visa-waiver ESTA form is the best thing ever compared to the real US visa online application process, which also involves a visit to the embassy.


----------



## UKlady (Sep 29, 2010)

editor said:


> FFS.



I got my ESTA about a week ago....and they charged me for it then


----------

